# Fred Savage isn't a kid any more...



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 3, 2014)

I know this sounds weird and unrealistic but whenever I watch a show or film with him on it it's Fred Savage in his kid/teen years and now seeing how much he changed as an adult it's somewhat shocking and disappointing that he isn't that cool little kid. 

In the 80-90's











Now






P.S.: I didn't know he looked like this until yesterday when I checked Savage's IMDb page. Yeah it's still recognisable that he is Fred Savage but the memorable Fred Savage has died yet he'll always remain in our memories.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Nov 3, 2014)

I remember that guy! Now he looks a lot like Jamie Dornan!


Spoiler


----------



## Flame (Nov 5, 2014)

^ no he doesnt.. one is a like good looking lad,who can get like 99.99& of chicks.


and the other was a kid star.


----------



## Tiffani (Nov 9, 2014)

Wait, he looks largely the same. Same hair, eyes, smile, etc.  I'm afraid I don't really see where you're coming from here.


----------

